# Slight Hump in Middle of New Stand



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, I just got my new Miracles Aquariums stand (60" by 18" top) delivered and its got a 1/32" (maybe a tiny bit more) hump in the middle of the stand top (enough that a level rocks back and forth).

I'm going to call Miracles on Monday, but I'm pretty sure they will just tell me to use some styrofoam under the tank (my experience with them hasn't been the best, so I'm pretty sure they will just try to get rid of me).

I'm wondering though what people here think I should do. Since I'm dealing with a hump and the stand is made of plywood, would the weight of the tank possibly flatten out the hump? It doesn't budge when I stand on the stand, but I weigh a lot less than the 112G tank will.

Would a very dense foam help, one dense enough to not fully compress under the weight of the tank. Not styrofoam which once compressed doesn't provide any push back against the tank, but maybe very dense polystyrene which will continue pushing back against the tank.

Or I was thinking of maybe getting a smooth piece of 1/4" plywood and sanding it to fit on top and compensate for the hump.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

What about sanding or planing the hump. Should only be a little bit of work. Too bad you've had so many issues with them. Goodluck with the rest of your project.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Dis said:


> What about sanding or planing the hump. Should only be a little bit of work. Too bad you've had so many issues with them. Goodluck with the rest of your project.


I've thought about that, but if I over sand or make any other mistake there's no going back. Plus the OCD in me would want to refinish the sanded wood which is a lot of extra work.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya but the tank will cover it


----------



## mokrytzki (Dec 25, 2015)

Can you provide a pic of the hump? I'm thinking it's not a big deal. A 112 gallon filled would weigh in excess of 1000 pounds, o would guess the issue would resolve itself. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

post a pic


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

blunthead said:


> post a pic


Here's a picture of the stand. Let me know if you want to see any other angles.










The hump is basically the sheet of plywood being warped in the center top of the stand and then being fixed in place like that during construction of the stand.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## mokrytzki (Dec 25, 2015)

As I stated before, I think the weight of the tank will solve the problem on its own. My opinion. If it were mine I'd go with it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya me too. 1/32" seems so small


----------



## mokrytzki (Dec 25, 2015)

Updates? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

mokrytzki said:


> Updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I'm working on a fix ... I'll try to take some pictures and write up an explanation today or tomorrow.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The weight of the tank will not remove the hump unless the plywood and under frame is only supported on the ends. A piece of styro will fix the problem.The tank will only sink in until the weight is evenly distributed. You might be surprised by how much weight a piece of styro can hold without being crushed.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

mokrytzki said:


> Updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


The solution that I decided to go with was to get strips of wood to go underneath the tank trim and sand the strips down to compensate for the hump.

I keep forgetting to take better pictures while I'm working on this, but here's what I bought to fix the problem:










The strips are teak wood which does great around water and won't require any coat to provide protection. They are just a little over 1/4" tall and a little less than 2" wide.

I'm almost done sanding the pieces to compensate for the hump and a few other minor irregularities in the stand top. There where a few spots that needed filler, so I used water proof wood glue to provide the extra depth where needed.

I've also ordered neoprene rubber strips that will go in between the teak strips and stand top (overkill probably, but I like overkill).

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention what Miracles Aquariums response was to all this. Just like I expected, they just wanted to get rid of me. The gist of the response was that I should have inspected the stand when it first arrived and informed the delivery driver and that there's a rim around the tank so this should be a non issue.

My personal impression of Miracles Aquariums has gone from great to very much the opposite now.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Just to clarify you bought this new from miracles and I'm assuming you paid big dollar for this product?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Reis said:


> Just to clarify you bought this new from miracles and I'm assuming you paid big dollar for this product?


Yes and yes. 

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Again my own opinion and what I've learned in life. 
We are customers and most of us work VERY hard for each and every dollar. So when I go out to make a purchase (big or small) I always make sure I get what I paid for. 
So when you bought this new did it say on the ad or on miracles website that it comes with a slight hump? I mean if they did then mention that their stands are built with humps then cool, you knew what you were buying and decided to go with it anyway...... now if they didn't state that anywhere and you got a product that wasn't what was described on their website.... you're just supposed to deal with it? So i order a brand new 2016 ford focud and it comes with a door all dented it.... hey deal with it? no.... you buy a new $120 TV at a store and pixels are flickering and burnt... are you gonna keep it? no.... 

Same thing with the stand. When you spent all this money you expected to get a stand that was build properly and you would just pop a tank on top... thats what their website says lol yet you have to spend more time and money making this stand leveled? sanding and planing? man so unnecessary.... miracles should be ashamed for that kind of customer service... if we all keep letting companies get away with our hard earned dollar for poorly made products, then they'll keep on doing it. 

Sorry for the rant, but companies are so eager to take our hard earned cash yet when we need them for a problem with their product that they made, they just turn around ignore us? nope.... lol man call back... ask to speak with a manager or customer relations - say that you're a long time miracles customer and the situation, also that no where on their website does it says stand includes stylish humps... hahaha anyways good luck. It sucks being put in these situations and you feel like you're stuck with it. 

(All im saying, if I'm able to get Rogers to waive my early upgrade fee of $350, give me a samsung s6 64gig for $150+ $10 off my bill each month for a year........... trust me, anything is possible lol )


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Or, you could have put a piece of Styrofoam under the tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

agree with above , return the stand to miracles after u spend all that money u are now gonna be mucking with a stand .. just my opinion I am sure u paid more then 50.00 for the stand , so u are entitled to your money back or a stand that is right .just my two cents .im sure u are just tired of the hassle and want to get your tank wet . 
good luck


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Why are you settling for a piece of foam? That's my point. Why settle for anything less than what you paid for. If we let companies slip on quality and sell faulty products at full price. Kinda feels like I'm getting ripped off. Lol like me selling you a group of 345 to you and as the ad says 100% healthy yet when you get them and dump them in your tank they have ich... deal with it... lol sounds right even after you spent all that money


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree with Reis...turn it around on them if your dealing with either a manager or customer relations doesn't work. Ask them will they pay their vendor if they receive a damage shipment. I mean come on this is unacceptable you paid for a finished product and u should get what u pay for...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

So it looks like Miracles will credit me $200 for the hassle. Not great, but not too bad either. I'll take it, cause I really don't feel like going through the hassle of returning it and finding someone else to custom build a new stand. Especially since I finished sanding the strips of wood that will sit on top and I'm pretty close to perfect now.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Something is better than nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

